# BDO rejection



## aibredress (5 Feb 2020)

Hi All,

Just need a bit of advice, we received the rejection letter from BDO and haven't sent the accept or reject letter back, you have 20 days to do this. I take it I send the letter back confirming rejection?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2020)

You can ignore it. It has been overtaken by events. 

Brendan


----------



## aibredress (5 Feb 2020)

but we are worried about the 20 days, as I think it is along the lines that if you dont reject we taking this as acceptance?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2020)

I have long argued that this document is irrelevant. 

But if you want to reject it and send it back, do so. It costs you nothing.  

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (5 Feb 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I have long argued that this document is irrelevant.
> 
> But if you want to reject it and send it back, do so. It costs you nothing.
> 
> Brendan


It is relevant in the event that you choose to go to the FSPO though. The FSPO staff won't proceed unless they receive a copy of your acknowledgement of rejection.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Feb 2020)

Hi SS
I hadn't realised that. I had assumed that the rejection itself was sufficient.  I don't remember doing that in the few cases I was involved with.

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (5 Feb 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi SS
> I hadn't realised that. I had assumed that the rejection itself was sufficient.  I don't remember doing that in the few cases I was involved with.
> 
> Brendan


The FSPO would not allow our complaint to proceed to investigation stage without a copy of confirmation that we had rejected the findings of the Appeals Panel. To be honest I also had thought it was useless but it clearly has some reasoning behind it.


----------



## Hairymilo (5 Feb 2020)

The FSPO will require copies of signed 'acceptance/rejection' letter's relating to an appeal.

This is critical as the date on which these documents are signed marks a *'point of impact*' for both parties concerned i.e. a contract of agreement between both parties.


----------

